
What Microsoft Needs to Learn from the New Mac App Store - ductionist
https://medium.com/user-camp/lessons-from-the-dark-side-6f8b6e2db5f7
======
makecheck
The Windows 10 store may need improvement but the “new” Mac App Store is _not_
the model to copy.

It’s harder than ever before to find anything because most browsing options
are far, far worse. Lots of things have infuriatingly small default sizes,
hiding additional information behind unnecessary “more” links (I have a giant
screen with a window that is mostly empty, and I have to click “more” to
reveal the 3rd of 3 bullet points in an app summary). They devote absurd
editorial space to 1-2 apps and act like nothing else even exists in their
store. That written content is locked inside the store, impossible to access
from the web.

And, I personally had new purchases right up until the new store launched,
with _zero_ purchases since then (despite fully embracing video previews,
etc.).

The thing is, they have lots of useful _pieces_ in app stores, they’re just
ridiculously bad at assembling them in useful ways. No wonder no one is
buying.

